# CCW is free in TEXAS for VETs



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My son is coming home from the Army and I signed him up for his ccw. They asked if he was a VET and told me that he will get the 350 dollar back. I sure love TX


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

$350? Is that the fee for a required class, or the fee for the application? It sounds steep.

Here in KY it's $75ish to the instructor of your class, and another $60 in fees for the actual application.

KG


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

The class,the fees,the ammo?For a first time CHL?Yep.It will run in the neighborhood of $300.
Texas is ,however,a handgun carry State.That's not a bad price to pay for that.
Plus some States see it as a "revenue source" rather than a "Right".Texas is pretty
sharp at finding revenue sources.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

By the way "Spacedoggy"?Tell your son thanks from all here on the Threads for serving our Country.
Good job soldier!


----------

